# BKA-Trojaner: Polizei warnt vor Erpresser-Programm im Internet



## sascha (18 April 2011)

> Bundespolizei und BKA warnen Internetuser vor einem aggressiven
> Schadprogramm. Der "BKA-Trojaner" lädt sich automatisch beim Surfen auf infizierten Webseiten herunter und installiert sich dann auf dem infizierten Computer.



BKA-Trojaner: Polizei warnt vor Erpresser-Programm im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

